# to clip or not to clip?



## happy appy (Sep 12, 2012)

I am taking a couple minis to the Drive in Kentucky in October. I went fir a short drive today and my mare was sweating. Should I full body clip or something else. Keep in mind A live in Ontario Canada.


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 12, 2012)

I like to do a trace clip myself, at least the area I hose (armpits and groin) year round. But weather is never an issue. Only full clip if you've got appropriate blankets and shelter.


----------



## happy appy (Sep 12, 2012)

Do you have any pictures of your clip?


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm interested in this too. Spanky will be working quite hard this winter


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm having trouble with this too because I'm moving to a much warmer climate but just before it gets cold there. My boys are already in full fuzzies here in WA and having trouble with 75 degree days, and where I'm going it's still in the upper 90's! But it'll start getting cold quick and I don't want them freezing. Normally I'd say to trace clip but their remaining coated areas will still be much too thick so I think I'm going to do one more full body-clip then go to a trace clip for the rest of the winter.

For you, only going temporarily down to KY, I'd say to trace clip. If you do a high one the horse will cool out okay although he'll still be a little warm with the extra fur but when you get home he'll have some protection and the clipped areas will grow back quickly.

Leia


----------



## happy appy (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks! I called the number listed with the National Drive today asking what they recommended and they said to do at least a trace clip coming from Canada. I just hate the thought of having to blanket all winter with a full clip. They are sweating now so I will do a low trace to see how they handle that and keep moving up until it seems ok for them.


----------



## TMR (Sep 13, 2012)

You will be shocked at how fast they grow back. I do a full body clip this time of year (still competing have 3 CDE's left) and only have to blanket for about a month to a month and a half, then I trace clip through the winter about every other month . It is amazing how fast their hair grows this time of year. You could talk with some of the Canadians that are down at Nationals to see how long they have to blanket since they are in a full show body clip. I only clip with a #10 and most at Nationals are clipping with #15 -#30, so a heck of alot shorter. Also, the National Drive is still a month away so if you clip now it will have alot of time to grow back before winter really hits, then if hes grown back to much, maybe just trace clip at the national drive. Just a thought.


----------



## studiowvw (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello, I'm in eastern Ontario, near Kingston - 2 years ago for our first show at Richmond, ON, I bit the bullet and clipped my filly. My friend warned, "Are you sure you want to clip her this late in the season?"

I got her a blanket and was prepared to use it as necessary, HOWEVER... within a week she already had enough coat grown back not to need it.

Within two weeks she probably had a half inch grown back.

It was mid-Sept (as now) that I had clipped her. So I suspect that if you clip now she will be more comfortable for working, yet back in thick coat in time for the cold.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok this is sort of a side topic, and I can make a new thread if OP would like.

I was wondering how should I clip Spanky if we are going to be driving every day (or dang close) in the winter? Would a trace remove enough hair?


----------



## happy appy (Sep 17, 2012)

Well I did a low trace clip that turned into a high trace clip by the time I had it even  I will work them like normal for the next week or so and then I should be able to tell how they will handle it.


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 18, 2012)

I, too, trace clip when I'm working my driving ponies here in NC. The difference is even in bad weather they live out and I don't have to blanket. Didn't see this one soon enough before you clipped... Could have given you some hints, LOL.

I use duct tape to mark where I want to clip my ponies. I tear strips, then tear those in 1/2 and each in 1/2 again. As you stick it to the long hair, you can lift it and adjust position several times before it gets "unsticky" due to dust &/or hair. Masking tape comes in thinner widths to begin with but doesn't stick as well and doesn't hold up to being "adjusted" - gets "unsticky" too quick. I've been told chalk works, too.

Here's the only pic I seem to have showing one "taped off". Xena is a 1/2 arab/shet :






Here is a great shot of a 2 yr old filly - shet/hackney:






One of the shetland mares:






Another Shetland mare:






I don't usually reclip them here once I do the original trace clip in Oct. But it has varied... If I started really working them hard, I could, but I prefer to let them shed/groom the long hair gone in the spring...

I'm not going to make the National Drive this year (I don't think). I can't wait to hear how everyone does and what it's like!


----------



## happy appy (Sep 18, 2012)

paintponylvr said:


> I, too, trace clip when I'm working my driving ponies here in NC. The difference is even in bad weather they live out and I don't have to blanket. Didn't see this one soon enough before you clipped... Could have given you some hints, LOL.
> 
> I use duct tape to mark where I want to clip my ponies. I tear strips, then tear those in 1/2 and each in 1/2 again. As you stick it to the long hair, you can lift it and adjust position several times before it gets "unsticky" due to dust &/or hair. Masking tape comes in thinner widths to begin with but doesn't stick as well and doesn't hold up to being "adjusted" - gets "unsticky" too quick. I've been told chalk works, too.
> 
> ...


Well I clipped to the middle ring on the 2yr's photo. I didn't do the neck, just chest and I did a little higher on the butt. Not as high on the hip though. I did better on the second mini though! he's not as high as the mare. lol oh and the chalk was what I used but it didn't work. Never thought about duct tape. That stuff can really be used for anything!

Too bad about the National Drive. ;( I'm pumped! only 21 more days for me! I'm a little nervous though because it'sthe first time that I'm doing all this on my own.


----------



## happy appy (Sep 20, 2012)

Well I couldn't handle the lopsided clip so I body clipped them! I left their leg hair though. I hope they wont get too cold.


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 21, 2012)

I believe that's called a "blanket" clip. And you will want to blanket your mini/ponies.

Also, consider a quarter sheet that can be put on your mini while you are driving or they are working. You can get them in a waterproof type - will keep the cold rain/snow off of them while they are working and cooling out yet be breathable. I only currently know of one woman who makes them sized for Shetlands and minis - and she MIGHT either have some in stock or be able to make one up for you in time.

I'm not sure I can post it here? I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## happy appy (Sep 21, 2012)

lol I just read this after getting the pm. lol Now it makes sence!


----------

